# A little toy I made today



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Was finally inspired to get back at those Lexan Vibes we brought up a while back. I decided to go for something with little-to-no vibration for jigging at Deer Creek since I'm going Sunday. Here's what came of it, about 2 inches long, I matted it down because I'm thinking there shouldn't be the need for that much flash,









I know it's not too clean, but i've made others and they get the job done. If anyone has any questions about em lemme know.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That looks really cool! Let us know how it does.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very cool, but why little or now vibe?


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

is there a picture attached? Maybe my browser is blocking it...I don't even see a red x in a box, tho...


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Stephen. Yes there's a pic, I'm seeing it on my phone,


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that I am home I can see it. Did you sell some of these over facebook through a popular bait selling page? I bought some off another user earlier this year. Very nice!


----------



## BRB (Jan 29, 2011)

..................


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

BRB said:


> ..................


padding the post count for the marketplace? I got two notifications of posts to threads I am watching and all I see is dots. What's up with that?


----------

